

Hartmann Pipeline - the_mat
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartmann_pipeline

======
MichaelMoser123
Interesting. The article links to this python project that implements the
idea: [https://code.google.com/p/python-
pipelines/](https://code.google.com/p/python-pipelines/)

Now one problem would be to figure out which stage of the pipeline failed (i
sometimes have this problem with normal pipes)

